# Silk Thread



## SueC (Mar 20, 2018)

This is one of my stories that has been accepted by Chicago Literati for their Celtic issue. It was published this week. Proud to have been accepted.

https://chicagoliterati.com/2018/03/17/silk-thread-by-susan-coleman/


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Mar 20, 2018)

Way cool, Sue!


----------



## SueC (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks Ralph!!


----------



## meghanwithanH (Jul 29, 2018)

Beautiful.


----------



## SueC (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks so much Meghan


----------



## Euripides (Oct 5, 2018)

Oh that story was lovely.


----------

